# John Murray's Collected Writings



## Justified (Jul 11, 2015)

Does the four volume series contain all of the published work of Dr. Murray? Specifically, does it include _Redemption Accomplished and Applied_ and _The Imputation of Adam's Sin_? Is there a list available that contains all the works included in the series?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 11, 2015)

Justified said:


> Does the four volume series contain all of the published work of Dr. Murray? Specifically, does it include _Redemption Accomplished and Applied_ and _The Imputation of Adam's Sin_? Is there a list available that contains all the works included in the series?



It is a collection of writings such as journal articles and book reviews; it is not a set of complete works. Thus, books like _Redemption Accomplished and Applied_ are not included among them.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 11, 2015)

Not every article that was published made unless I'm mistaken. Murray destroyed all but a few MS papers he left at WTS.


----------



## psycheives (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi Evan, 

It is my understanding that all the books that Professor Murray had published prior to the 4 Volumes (completed after he passed) are not included. Volume 3 does include the early version of Iain Murray's bio "Life of John Murray," which was later updated and published as a stand alone book. Volume 3 also includes Mr. Murray's sermons and book reviews.

This would mean the following books are NOT in the 4 volumes:

Redemption Accomplished and Applied
Principles of Conduct
The Imputation of Adam's Sin
Christian Baptism
The Covenant of Grace [booklet]
Divorce
The Epistle to the Romans Commentary


----------



## MW (Jul 12, 2015)

Also, there appear to be some excellent articles omitted from the Collected Writings. See the cumulative index of the Presbyterian Guardian here: http://nwts.edu/media/pdf/nwts/pgi.pdf


----------

